# Centipede



## PhilK (Jul 29, 2007)

First of all, sorry that this isn't really about exotics or reptiles, but didn't know where else to put it...

Someone on this site (jack) found a centipede in his firewood and agreed to post it to me, as he saw me expressing an interest earlier in a thread. THANKS JACK!

Here's my question: what are the care requirements for centipedes? Are they much the same as scorps? Shelter, crickets?


----------



## JasonL (Jul 29, 2007)

take "care" not to touch them! but yes similar requirements.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 29, 2007)

What type of humidity do they need? Do they need heat? Do they burrow? If not, is bark etc enough shelter?

How poisonous are they? Will it just hurt?


----------



## reece89 (Jul 29, 2007)

when mine bit me it bled heaps


----------



## JasonL (Jul 29, 2007)

Though unlikely they can put you in hospital, from what I've seen the pain is incredable, some people have suffered chest pains ect. They venom comes from modified legs near their mouth. they have accounted for the death of a 7 year old boy in the Philippines. There are more than 3000 types of centerpedes found around the world. People have suffered a huge range of symptoms after being bitten. I am not sure how Northern Sp. would go in the cold but generally they don't need any heating, and can be kept in a moist substrate.


----------



## scorps (Jul 29, 2007)

i need info on them i catch em around 10-15cm but they always die the first night i dont no how to keep them alive


----------



## reece89 (Jul 29, 2007)

biting caused my finger to swell up alot


----------



## PhilK (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info, this one was caught down Tamworthish area, so should do fine up here right? Am I right in assuming (as with everything else) the only centipede species we can keep are native?

Any pictures of your pedes and their set-ups would be a great help.


----------



## bylo (Jul 29, 2007)

Centipedes are also carnivorous predators which feed on live crickets, cockroaches etc. They can live up 15 years.

Ideal substrate is a 50:50 mix of moist coco peat and beach sand. They also require large rocks and stones to burrow under. They should be housed alone.
also if any one can get them over 130 mm long i will buy them so give us a pm
cheers
Bylo


----------



## hornet (Jul 30, 2007)

the best way i have found to keep them in a round container, pure coco peat, keep it moist and feed mealworms


----------



## Scag (Jul 30, 2007)

My mate and i found a centipede when we were in the bush a few weeks ago its about 200mm long and we feed it live garden skinks and crickets, its greeny/black with yellow legs and we keep it in a critter keeper, with coco peat substrate, i also mist the enclosure regluary . Im willing to swap it for a T or Scorpions if anyone is intrested.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 30, 2007)

Centipede for a T? Aren't Ts way more expensive? This one (I'm not sure of the species) will hopefully come in the mail this week. I'm gonna keep it in a fishtank (fairly small fishtank) but I don't have coco-peat. All I have is red desert sand, so I'll probably house him on that with a regular misting. Plus a flat rock, some leaf litter and a branch. They can't climb glass can they?

How often do they feed?

PS please post pics of set ups and animals!


----------



## hornet (Jul 30, 2007)

where is it from? keeping on red desert sand could quite possibly be fatal


----------



## PhilK (Jul 30, 2007)

Why would it kill it? What about peat moss? 

(Importantly, why would it be fatal?)


----------



## PhilK (Jul 30, 2007)

hornet said:


> where is it from?


 
I think jack caught it down near Tamworth (I can't tell you accurately 'cause I deleted my PMs recently so lost the one where he told me the capture site..)


----------



## hornet (Jul 30, 2007)

its just a totally different substrate to what they are naturally found on. Coco peat will cost you $2-$3 from bunnings. Feed every 1-3weeks


----------



## PhilK (Jul 30, 2007)

OK I'll make a trip to Bunnings. Thanks alot! (Gizmo also thanks you!) If I post a pic when he gets here, would you be able to ID him?

Is peat moss the same as cocopeat? And that's odd a different substrate would kill it! I'm not found on sand naturally but I'm sure it wouldn't kill me!!

Again, thanks for the advice.


----------



## hornet (Jul 30, 2007)

the problem is pedes will burrow and are not addapted to live on a very fine sand. !00% accurate i.d. is basicly impossible without a dead specimen.


----------



## hornet (Jul 30, 2007)

also coco peat is the environmentaly friendly option, its made from coconut husks, peat moss is harvested from peat bogs, destroying them.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 30, 2007)

If you see a pic can you roughly tell what it would be/where from?

Coco peat it is, thanks alot. Can I mix coco peat with sand etc? That'd look cool.

Do they need a water dish?

Pictures?


----------



## hornet (Jul 30, 2007)

if you mix it with sand use river sand, look best with coco peat. No water dish needed, they will get moisture from the substrate. Pics would be good, i can try and id it from pics but not guarantee's


----------



## PhilK (Jul 30, 2007)

Sure, provided it survives its trip with Australia Post (it's in a urine sample jar with shredded newspper, slightly dampened) I'll post some pics up here whenever it arrives.


----------



## hornet (Jul 30, 2007)

they are very resiliant, shouldnt have any probs


----------



## tooben (Jul 30, 2007)

i went out the bush the other day i was looking for tiger snakes but every log i over turned there was a centipede under them. big fat ones . so now i know where to go if i ever wanted to keep them.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 30, 2007)

I wish we had that here! I can never seem to find ANY


----------



## JasonL (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm sure you would, they are common almost everywhere.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 30, 2007)

"brownish body with a purple sheen, yellow belly and blue legs, head a bit darker than the body"

That's the description of the beastie. Any ideas?


----------



## hornet (Jul 30, 2007)

nope lol, i need to see a pic, get a approx leg count, count body segments and all other morphological features


----------

